# best battle cry



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

in your opinion which army / race / chapter or legion have the best battle cry?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Anything that involves the enemy's mother


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I have three:

"Blood for the Blood God" - Khorne devotee's. It gets straight to the point

"Victus aut mortis" - The Raven Guard. They don't use it until AFTER they rip you up the middle.

"Kaboom" - Imperial Guard. Artillary shells. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

"For the Emperor!"

Personally i like the silent armies that move in, kill and leave.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

I like "for the Emperor!" but the best is abolutely "waaaaagh!!!" plain, simple and resumes al the orks are...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A good ol' blood curdling scream works well too....


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

10001101010101101010101101101010111101010100010101001010- Necrons


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The_Pi said:


> ... the best is abolutely "waaaaagh!!!" plain, simple and resumes al the orks are...


Quoted for truth, for truth it most certainly is.

:big green cyclops:


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah. Not only is it a battle cry, it's also a state of mind. Hehehe!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

"Death by buggery!"

Chilling to the core.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGHHH!!!!!


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

Tanrel said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGHHH!!!!!


QFT the best battlecry ever


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Tanrel said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGHHH!!!!!


Totally.


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> "Death by buggery!"
> 
> Chilling to the core.


Porn for the Porn God, Drugs for the Drug Addicts


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahaha, I can think of quite a number of different things for that. ^_^


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Porn for the Porn God, Drugs for the Drug Addicts


LOl i have to have that in my sig.....

"Repent! For tomorrow you die!" - DA


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

"Kill Maim Burn" kharn the whole way


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Grible Grible. acording to the guys at my store thats my nids one.........


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

lol, Grible Grible?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

"I'm Gonna bum you good!!!"


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wait what???


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> "I'm Gonna bum you good!!!"


wtf!!!

viagra for the viagra god, whores for the whore throne? as a slaanesh one....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sunshine, lollypops and sprinkles everywhere!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"For the Emperor!!!" The Emperor's Children. smartass bastards!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

"For the Great Father and The Emperor!"
Nah...I'm not biased.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Hehehe camp marines battlecry:laugh:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Space Wolves cos they dont really shout anything, they all just howl then charge in and batter shit.:grin:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

solitaire said:


> Sunshine, lollypops and sprinkles everywhere!


Hahaha, Candy for the Candy God, Lollipop sticks for the lollipop stick throne!


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

I love the Tyranid one- Kraghhhagrragauioap which translates to 'Where are the chips?'


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

heres the warcries for my new ork project.

GITARZ FOR GORK! METAL FOR MORK!

i think you know where these orks are going :laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> think you know where these orks are going



really? are you gonna make a baneblade with a gitarz blasta?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

no, no, no, no, no, you got it all wrong...

THE best battle cry every is...

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRROOOOYYY JEEEENNNNNNKKKKKIIINNNNSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha, thats so awesome!!! Guitars and metal? Thats awesome too!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

no bob im not buying yet another baneblade... im doing this http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11436


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

kungfoomasta said:


> 10001101010101101010101101101010111101010100010101001010- Necrons


I was going to say that .

but seriously I think the orks win this with their 'Waaaaaaaaargh'


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yup, nothing more terrifying than thousands of Orks bellowing WAAAAAGHH!!!! all at the same time. ^_^


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like a nice simple "kill them all!" if you ask me

:shout:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, but thats more of a battle 'conversation' then a battle shout. ^_^


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ermm for me its got to be a thousand heavy destroyers all firing the gauss cannons at once.... like in the good `ol days when they basically fired all their muskets at once...


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

Nothing says the battle has begun like a hundred angry Scotsmen flashing their arses at you before the charge. 

Oh right, 40k related...

Yeah. Same as the above, 'cept with a bunch of Fire Warriors pulling down their trousers and humiliating an entire Imperial Guard regiment by making them feel inadequate.

For the Greater Good indeed.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!!" would make doin :suicide: kind of tempting i think


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

"Death! DEATH!" -blood angels
hands down the sweetest battlecry ever!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

"The Sons of Lorgar! Bearers of the Word!" (usually supplanted by deafening battle chants from the Book of Lorgar)

-Dirge


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, mine of course! :victory:

||
||
||
||
\ /


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

The blood angels one is pretty intimidating. ^_^


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Tanrel said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGHHH!!!!!


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

haha, yup, go orks! ^_^


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

"Death! DEATH!!" - is more death company than overall blood angels. Basic is "For Sanguinius!"

Still DEATH!! is fairly intimidating when charged by rending furious charge feel no pain weilding psychopaths


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

solitaire said:


> Sunshine, lollypops and sprinkles everywhere!


thats truly eeeeevil


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

" bleach for the bleach god ! sponges for the sponge throne ! "

now that would strike hygeinic fear into any follower of nurgle...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

"We have come for you!!"

If i've got a pack of guys with skulls all over them and wearing my mates skin charging at me yelling that I'm not going to be sticking around! Night Lords all the way


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

MAIM, KILL, BURN, I like that due to the truth of it, cos thats what kharn does best. And its been said before but WAAAAAAAAAAGH also rocks


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

" I apologise for Charging you, I hope we can be friends when this is over!!"


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Waaarghhh is pretty iconic where warhammer is concerned, although my fave is..

'First and Only!"


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD........ is by far the best especially as normal a fullyarmoured Khorne Berserker is screaming it with a Bloody great Chain Axe in one hand and a Bolt Pistol in the other.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> "We have come for you!!"
> 
> If i've got a pack of guys with skulls all over them and wearing my mates skin charging at me yelling that I'm not going to be sticking around! Night Lords all the way


Nah, space marines would give them the finger then blast the crap out of them with melta guns. ^_^


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

redeem for you are about to be so.....

i have no ideaif that makes sence but sound cool


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

um, try "Seek redemption, for the end is nye." (Or however you spell that. ^_^)


----------



## Boss 171 (Jun 9, 2008)

i make dr zoidberg whooping noises whenever spawn move


----------



## Boss 171 (Jun 9, 2008)

sanity is for the weak


----------



## Boss 171 (Jun 9, 2008)

blood for the blood god!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yes yes, and skulls for the sull throne.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Battle cry of the 42nd Cadian Shock Troop....

'To the BEEEEEEER!!!!!!!' 

Usually supported by a bagpiper playing the 'Spicy McHaggis Jig,' official battle song of said illustrious regiment 

:biggrin: :drinks: :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

simply the silent trudge of a thousand warriors in step. gota love necrons.

or space marines could do that too :biggrin: personally its the sound of a rain of death from above, the waves of pods descending into the midst of an enemy encampment.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Oh! How about the sudden appearence of the emperor's finest, except they're covered in cheerlessly grinning skulls and souls burning in perdition. Then they silently kill all enemies turning the hopeless battle around for the imperium, then just as suddenly disapearing. ^_^ Go Legion of the Damned!


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

ummm... how bout "THIS IS....SPARTA!!" :biggrin: 

But in 40k it must be WWWWwwaaaaaggggggghhhh. in our gaming store we even have a traditional WAHG off to see who gets first turn sometimes.(only for group friendly games)


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Khorne Berserkers: 
Blood for the Blood God!!!!!!!!!!
Skulls for the Skulls Throne!!!!!

and the tyranid: SHRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!

the Necrons: ...

and one i absolutely love, but it is from Warhammer, not 40.000:
(litteral traduction from french to english) All the things that are un-dead:
As you are, we used to be
As we are, you will be


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

hhaahhah i love the necron one but its so true. WaaaAAAAgGGGGGhHHHH. 

for the emperor!

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!, SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hahaha. it seems everyone can agree that the best is either:

WAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHH!!!!

- or -

Blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Blood for the pacifist god! watch the little bitch squeal!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

orks running around with deff guns blowing everything up in sight, like me on cod4


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

cod 4? what is that?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Call of Duty 4, first person shooter video game set in (IIRC) WWII


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

call of duty 4 is actually set im modern times hence the subtitle modern warfare. Up until tat it was WWII though


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Oh! COD!!! I'm totally still thinking warhammer here. ^_^


----------



## chr0899933 (Mar 15, 2008)

"Cookie for the Cookie God!" - Cookie Monster, 2008


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

*sigh* thats not tired and overused by now.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

IG Officer - Chaaarge
IG grunt - I hope my flashlight doesn't run out of batterieeeees!

seriously now. best warcries are: 
1) blood for the blood god
2) waaaaaaaaagh


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

While all the shouts for the emperor are good and fine, they are kinda long. I demand that my fighting company (of Black Templars) is screaming "For Glory!" as they charge; they mean for the emperor, for humainty, for themselves, etc. Use your imagination. I think everyone should shorten it thusly.

FOR GLORY!


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like "Blood Runs, Anger Rises, Death Wakes, War Calls!-Eldar battle chant to Khaine(Bloody handed Avatar)


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Nothing Beats a good old-fashioned

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to agree with you shas o7


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

were gonna munch you like old twixes

thats what my nids say anyway.

my eldar shout

oi you lot, buggger off your just going to lose anyway


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

gotta go with 'BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!' but as far as the funniest one, my friends guard army has it's own battle cry 'Run Away!' obviously no commisars in that reg'ment


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

chaos vince said:


> gotta go with 'BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!' but as far as the funniest one, my friends guard army has it's own battle cry 'Run Away!' obviously no commisars in that reg'ment


The same can be said for 90% of armies in history.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, only if you go by sheer numbers of troops....

:biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

shas'o7 said:


> Nothing Beats a good old-fashioned
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!


BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE! nuff said


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Not really a battle cry, but I love this Dark Eldar saying-- 

"We are not your worst nightmare...We are your _every_ nightmare."

I think an undulating "Waaagh" is pretty powerful, especially when throaty orks are yelling it. 

The trailer for Dawn of War has a brief part where the orks are yelling "Waaagh!" and its perfect.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!*

My Imperial Guard are fond of "Take it to 'em!"

Especially those idiots who CONSISTENTLY failed to run from the Carnifex that had assaulted them


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

nothing beats silence.

slowly closing the gap one step at a time the only sound coming from their guns and feet.

intimidating:suicide:


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

There is a traitor legion, i can't remember who, its on lexicanum somewhere and is "For the Emperor!" 
V. funny keeping in mind these are traitors.


----------

